# Looking for Owners manual



## BruceH (Jun 16, 2014)

Good Day all. I recently purchased a 1992 Damon Escaper 34RK 5th wheel trailer. It did not come with any kind of owners manuals. I am trying to track down a set of manuals and electrical schematics as it has a couple of electrical gremlins that I need to sort out. I live in northern Alberta, Canada so any Canadian sources would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 17, 2014)

welcome to the forum.  Damon is a popular RV so maybe someone will be able to help.  If it is any of the appliances you probably can get a schematic online.  Just goggle the appliance.  Aslo just asking about a certain problem here will help.  Lot of knowledge flotating around here


----------

